# Goggles



## Dusius (10. Februar 2013)

Hey, ich wollte mal fragen mit welchen Goggles ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt. 

Momentan habe ich eine Oneal für 25 Euro  und habe das Problem das sie mir oft die Nase zu drückt. Ob das jetzt an meiner Nase oder der Goggle liegt weiß ich nicht, ich habe noch keine andere getestet.
Aber vielleicht hatte hier ja jemand das selbe Problem und kann mir eine empfehlen. 
Ich würde auch so um die 60 Euro ausgeben für eine neue, viel mehr möchte ich aber nicht liegen lassen. 

Grüße


----------



## giasinso (10. Februar 2013)

Oakley oder Rudy Projekt, kosten Geld sind aber imo super Brillen.

Ob du da mit 60â¬ hinkommst, evtl. in der Bucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (10. Februar 2013)

Die sind schon alle sehr teuer, was haltet ihr von den IXS Goggles?


----------



## hnx (10. Februar 2013)

Kauf dir halt eine passende Brille zu deinem Helm. Da jetzt speziell was zu empfehlen ist doch nicht wirklich mÃ¶glich.

Nase zu, hÃ¶rt sich fÃ¼r mich danach an, als wenn der Helm die Brille nach unten und/oder zur Mitte drÃ¼ckt, also Rahmen der Goggle zu groÃ.

Wenns gÃ¼nstig sein soll, dann kann ich dir das Basismodell von Pro Grip empfehlen, 3301. Kostet so um die 30â¬ + Versand. Ob der Rahmen in deinen Helm bzw. deinem Gesicht passt? Kein GewÃ¤hr. Wenn du sagst, welchen Helm du hast, dann kann ich dir eventuell sagen, ob der Rahmen in den Helm passt. Hatte da vor ~6 Monaten einige getestet.


----------



## Dusius (11. Februar 2013)

Hey, ich habe einen Bluegrass Explicit


----------



## hnx (11. Februar 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe einen Bluegrass Explicit



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte ich einen Bluegrass Brave getestet und der kam mit der Pro Grip nicht zurecht. Von der Höhe wars ok, aber der Rahmen zu breit. Der Explicit ist dem Brave von der Form her sehr ähnlich denke ich mal, wenn ich mir den 2013er Prospekt anschaue.


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Februar 2013)

Kann dir Scott empfehlen. Fahre meine jetzt seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Peis-Leistungsverhältnis. Dank Doppelglas hat man auch keine Probleme mehr mit Beschlagen bei Nässe und durch die Atemluft.


----------



## Norman. (11. Februar 2013)

Ich kann dir noch die Fox- The Main empfehlen.. Wird von Oakley produziert.. Kostet als normale Version glaub 40, als Pro 70... Ich hab das Ding jetzt 3 Jahre getragen und sie hebt immernoch.. Hab mir aber trotzdem jetzt mal ne neue von Oakley (O-Frame) bestellt.. Aber die dürfte glaub auch noch in deinem Budget liegen, wenn du nicht die ultraverspiegelten Gläser willst.. Ich bin immer mit klarem Glas gefahren 

O-Frame: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pb4eba55fd13fd46b1be7f4aa47581b9a/s/Oakley-O-Frame.html

The Main: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pe9bbbe38782461ab1f4ed922d5c170ec/s/FOX-The-Main-MX-Goggle.html


----------



## Dusius (22. Februar 2013)

Kann wer was über SPY Goggles sagen? Taugen die was?


----------



## clemson (22. Februar 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Kann wer was über SPY Goggles sagen? Taugen die was?



Ob nun spy, adidas, oakley, smith, fox, uvex....... etc haben alle brillen die  was taugen...mussen halt zu helm und kopf passen


----------



## Dusius (24. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal die Oakley - Proven MX matte bestellt, mal sehen ob ich ein Unterschied zu meiner 22â¬ Goggle merke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir ne Oakley Crowbar gekauft und bin super zufrieden, kein beschlagen und auch nicht sofort verkratzt, 50,- bei BMO.


----------



## Dusius (1. März 2013)

Also die Oakley - Proven MX matte geht auf jeden Fall wieder zurÃ¼ck, bin eher nicht begeistert... Im Vergleich zu meiner 25â¬ Blur macht sie keinen wirklich so viel besseren Eindruck (sie kostet immerhin mehr als das doppelte)


----------



## Norman. (2. März 2013)

Meine O-Frame liegt beim Händler.. Ich werde sie diese Woche abholen, dann kann ich mal berichten


----------



## Dusius (23. April 2013)

Nochmal eine kleine Frage:

Manche Goggles (z.B die Racecraft von 100% oder die Crowbar von Oakley) haben diese Flügel an der Seite. Die versprechen ja angeblich besseren Halt und so, bringen die Dinger was oder kann man darauf auch gerne verzichten?


----------



## 01wheeler (22. Mai 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte mal fragen mit welchen Goggles ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt.
> 
> Momentan habe ich eine Oneal für 25 Euro  und habe das Problem das sie mir oft die Nase zu drückt. Ob das jetzt an meiner Nase oder der Goggle liegt weiß ich nicht, ich habe noch keine andere getestet.
> Aber vielleicht hatte hier ja jemand das selbe Problem und kann mir eine empfehlen.
> ...



Hi,
ich habe das gleiche Problem, Helm ist ein ixs Phobos. An Brillen habe ich bislang eine Blur und eine 100% ausprobiert, beide passen nicht.
Es ist jeweils so das die Brillen nach oben hin zu groß sind, der Rahmen steht an dem Helmausschnitt an und schiebt dann die Brille nach unten gegen die Nase. Die Blur habe ich etwas nachgeschnitten, ist besser geworden jedoch nicht optimal. 

Kennt jmd Modelle die relativ schmal sind?

Danke schonmal für ein paar Tipps. 

Gruß


----------



## Dusius (22. Mai 2013)

Da liegt es doch nahe, eine IXS Goggle zu testen  die phatfinder sind glaub recht kompakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted246226 (23. Mai 2013)

Dragon Alliance Vendetta passt auch gut in die IXS Helme fahr ich selber


----------



## 01wheeler (23. Mai 2013)

Adrian1993 schrieb:


> Dragon Alliance Vendetta passt auch gut in die IXS Helme fahr ich selber



Die würde mehr kosten wie der Helm 
Habe mir die ixs storm bestellt, gabs gestern Abend bei Amazon noch für 48 versandkostenfrei.
Inkl. 3 Wechselgläsern, wobei ich eh nur klar fahre.   

Ich schreibe mal wie die passt.

Danke + Gruß


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Mai 2013)

Fahre diese Kombi:

IXS Phobos mit der IXS Goggle Combat Team.

Die Team hat unterschiedliche Gläser bzw. Scheiben und trägt sich super.

Die drückt und quetscht nichts. Vorausgesetzt man trägt den richtigen Helm. Der Phobos wurde mir zu der Goggle empfohlen.


----------



## null-2wo (25. Mai 2013)

hi leute, mal ne frage:

ich bin Brillenträger, und komm mit kontaktlinsen nicht klar. würde mi aber gern ne goggle zulegen, aber egal welche ich teste, die normale brille beschlägt beidseitig wie sau. hat jemand damit erfahrungen? oder kann jemand ne besonders gut belüftete goggle empfehlen?


----------



## 01wheeler (26. Mai 2013)

Hi 
Die Storm passt recht gut, ich werde Sie behalten.
Danke für die Tipps

CU on trail


----------



## smeah (2. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit poc goggles an nem o'neal fury??
Alternativ wüsste ich gern welche googles an den fury "passen"!?
Bin nächsten Sonntag im bikepark und schaffe es vorher nicht mehr Brillen zu testen. 
Würde eine M Brille an einen L Helm passen? *dumm frag*


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. Juni 2013)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Größen bei Brillen..?


----------



## smeah (2. Juni 2013)

So hab ich's in nem Shop gesehen, daher auch meine Verwirrung


----------



## Dusius (2. Juni 2013)

Hab sowas auch mal irgendwo gelesen, dass ist dann aber sicher die Ausnahme und gesehen habe ich da auch noch nie, geschweige denn darauf geachtet ^^


----------



## smeah (2. Juni 2013)

Irgendwelche Ideen bzgl. passender Brillen für den fury?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (4. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Ideen bzgl. passender Brillen für den fury?



Hab ne Blur B2 - Die passt in meinem Fury Grösse M


----------



## smeah (4. Juni 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Hab ne Blur B2 - Die passt in meinem Fury Grösse M



Cool, danke für den Tipp! Hab mir jetzt erstmal eine poc mit dem Fury bestellt. Schauen wir mal ob sie passt. Wenn nicht gibts die Blur


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juni 2013)

das Kürzel L bei einer goggle steht üblicherweise eher für Brillenträgertauglichkeit als für die eigentliche Größe der Brille.


----------



## smeah (4. Juni 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das Kürzel L bei einer goggle steht üblicherweise eher für Brillenträgertauglichkeit als für die eigentliche Größe der Brille.



das ist gut zu wissen!!!

aber in meinem fall steht leider ein M dabei 
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radsportbrillen/poc-iris-flow-goggle-blue/243393.html


----------



## sonic_broom (4. Juni 2013)

null-2wo schrieb:


> hi leute, mal ne frage:
> 
> ich bin Brillenträger, und komm mit kontaktlinsen nicht klar. würde mi aber gern ne goggle zulegen, aber egal welche ich teste, die normale brille beschlägt beidseitig wie sau. hat jemand damit erfahrungen? oder kann jemand ne besonders gut belüftete goggle empfehlen?



Mein Bruder ist auch Brillenträger und fährt die Blur B-Flex von Oneal, Die Scheibe beschlägt zwar recht schnell, sodass er sich ne klare Doppelscheibe besorgt hat, aber die Brille passt wohl drunter.

Ich persönlich fahre ne 100% Strata und bin begeistert vom großen Sichtfeld und Passform (hab einen Fly Racing Default - ist den Oneal Airtech-Helmen ähnlich). Hab mir dazu ne rot verspiegelte Scheibe gekauft (die sogar bei wechselhaftem Wetter taugt) und diese beschlägt nur, wenn man aktiv nach oben ausatmet. Sonst sogar im alpinen Uphill nicht. Mein Bruder kommt dort allerdings mit dem Brillenrahmen an die Scheibe.


----------



## smeah (6. Juni 2013)

also die poc rutscht mir auch auf die nase und ich bekomme somit schlechter luft!
war also ein fehlkauf


----------



## Dusius (6. Juni 2013)

Trägst du ein Neck Brace ? Ich hatte anfangs das Problem das es falsch eingestellt war, der Helm hinten hoch gedrückt wurde und der dann die Brille auf meine Nase gedrückt hat.


----------



## smeah (6. Juni 2013)

nein trage ich nicht ..


----------



## Dusius (6. Juni 2013)

Dann solltest du eins tragen  

Ich fahre ja jetzt mit einer 100% Accuri und bin super zufrieden mit der. Vielleicht eine Option?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (6. Juni 2013)

Denke das wird die nächste, ja.
Muss halt testen wie die sitzt.


----------



## Saitex (6. Juni 2013)

Habe auch einen Fury und suche nun nebenbei eine Brille, ich habe mir mal diese rausgesucht die demnächst bestellt wird: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Oakley-Goggles-Frame-green-slash/dp/B004DW9O3K/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=11UEOE353CHMK&coliid=IZQ5R92ST158R"]http://www.amazon.de/Oakley-Goggles-Frame-green-slash/dp/B004DW9O3K/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=11UEOE353CHMK&coliid=IZQ5R92ST158R[/ame]


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Juli 2013)

Hi, brauche auch eine neue Goggle... Bin am überlegen mir die Smith fuel v.1 zu holen... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...Gloss-Red.html?sid=1fsp8487qt0n5c5kje8gkikr56 Jedoch hat diese (jaja der stylefaktor) getönte Scheiben (sieht bestimmt sehr geil aus!) habe aber dennoch Angst dass man im Winter oder Herbst Abends im Wald nichts mehr sieht. Wirkt sich das verspiegelte Glas so wie eine Sonnenbrille auf die Sicht aus? Oder sieht man dadurch ganz nochmal mit einem kleinen rotstich? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Brille? Werde mir dazu die Tear Offs holen um ein verkratzen der Brille zu vermeiden.

Lg


----------



## Boink (15. Juli 2013)

Ich klink mich mal ein, ich hab das billigst modell von blur(o neal?) b flex.. passt übrigens am 661 comp, müsste ja baugleich mitm fury sein..

Sind das die richtigen scheiben? die originale hat keine nippel für folien..

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Oneal-B-Flex-Ersatzscheibe-Farbe-grau/dp/B0073SKL4W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1"]Oneal B-Flex Ersatzscheibe, Farbe grau: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]


----------



## Master_KK (17. Juli 2013)

Oakley Crowbar in nem 661 Comp/Oneal Fury passt auch wunderbar! Die Brille sitzt bei mir auch viel angenehmer als die Blur B2 - Drückt weniger auf der Nase.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Juli 2013)

Ich liebäugle rein von der Optik her mit den 100% Accuri. Wie taugen die im Vergleich von der Funktionalität und Bequemlichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (21. Juli 2013)

Hab mir mal die oakley o Frame bestellt, denke bei dem Preis kann man nix falsch machen! Werde berichten 

Ride on


----------



## Dusius (21. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nun schon eine ganze Weile eine 100% Accuri, bin damit 100% zufrieden und würde sich jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Kein beschlagen, auch nicht wenn man mal kurz Pause macht. Wenn man schwitzt und mal länger rum steht beschlägt sie schon leicht, lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden. 

Kann dir nur zu der 100% Goggle raten.


----------



## rocket-75 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen, ich hänge mich hier mal mit dran. Welche Goggles können im Speziellen die Brillenträger unter euch empfehlen? Muss mir welche zulegen und hier in der Nähe gibt's leider keine Shops mit ausreichendem Angebot.


----------



## rocket-75 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, bin ja noch recht neu hier im Forum, jedoch etwas verwundert, dass man hier anscheinend länger auf Reaktionen warten muss. Ist das normal? Kenne ich aus anderen Foren anders. 

Hoffe weiterhin auf Antworten.


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. Oktober 2013)

schau dir das mal an, meines Wissens nach sind adidas die einzgen die das bieten: 

http://www.ad-sportbrillen.com/a747-optischer-Einsatz-fuer-adidas-goggles

Nen Kumpel von mir hat die auch, ist allerdings wenig angetan weil's doch ständig beschlägt... Was ich so höre, scheinen mittlerweile nahezu alle aktiveren Sportler von Amateuren bis zu Profis auf Kontaktlinsen zu setzen. Zum Glück betrifft mich das Thema selber aber nicht


----------



## rocket-75 (9. Oktober 2013)

Aha, geht doch 

Danke @ Hagen3000. Dann kann ich mal anfangen mich zu informieren. 
Geb dann später mal Feedback zu meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Spargelsofa (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei -5 Dioptrien dann doch nichts für mich :O Es wird doch wohl genug Leute geben die eine ganz normale Brille unter der Goggle tragen, oder?


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2013)

Scott OTG


----------



## Spargelsofa (10. Oktober 2013)

Fährst du die selbst? Dass es OTG Goggles gibt ist ja bekannt, aber Praxiserfahrungen wärn ganz gut ^^


----------



## nsc (10. Oktober 2013)

Als Alternative zur Scott OTG gibt es noch die Oakley L-Frame, die hab ich mir gekauft. Sitzt ganz gut, der Schaumstoff drückt nur etwas bei mir an der Nase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2013)

Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Fährst du die selbst? Dass es OTG Goggles gibt ist ja bekannt, aber Praxiserfahrungen wärn ganz gut ^^



Ja, allerdings nicht auf dem Rad. In der Praxis wie immer, wenn es zu schweisstreibend wird und der Fahrtwind fehlt, beschlägt jede Brille, meist zuerst die Korrekturbrille. Aber Goggletragen beim MTB ist halt stylisch, obwohl die meisten Leute mit eine "normalen" Radbrille besser bedient wären, luftiger und die Schutzwirkung ist mindestens genauso gut.


----------



## Hagen3000 (10. Oktober 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Scott OTG



also die normalen Scott-Goggles kann ich sehr empfehlen. Hatte selber schon zwei und war sehr zufrieden! Wenn die ähnlich gut funktionieren, sicher eine alternative zu den doch recht teuren Adidas-Dingern!


----------



## rocket-75 (10. Oktober 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Scott OTG



Danke, die sieht vielversprechend aus. Die muss ich mal life testen.


----------



## hans7 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir die Dragon Vendetta bestellt, jedoch ist sie viel zu eng geschnitten für mein eher breites Gesicht.

Welche Marken fallen etwas breiter geschnitten bzw. mit weniger Krümmung aus? Überlege die 100% Accuri oder Racecraft zu bestellen. Auf Bildern sehen die aber auch etwas eng aus?

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir die 100% Strata bestellt, mal schauen was die kann...


----------



## Benjamin899 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab mir letztens die B2 Blur von O'neal gekauft und bin mit den Gläsern überhaupt nicht zufrieden, Thema Kratzfest. Ich hatte nach einem Tag wo es ziemlich Nass und schlammig war mit nem Tuch den schmutz von den Gläsern gewischt und waren im nu zerkratzt. Es ist noch nicht so schlimm das man nix sieht, aber man erkennt es schon und das nervt. 
Welche Goggles würdet ihr empfehlen die gute und Stabile Gläser haben.
Zur info, ich trage keine Brille und die Augen sind auch soweit voll Funktionstüchtig.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2014)

Gibt es nicht, ist halt Plastik. Ohne Kratzer: Unter laufenden Wasser den Dreck entfernen. Oder du benutzt Abreissscheiben oder Roll Off Folie.


----------



## Benjamin899 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja schon klar das des Plastik ist. Ja die Abreißfolien hab ich mir nach dem fiasko zugelegt, leider etwas zu spät^^


----------



## N8worker (20. Februar 2014)

smeah schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Ideen bzgl. passender Brillen für den fury?


Ich hab ne Smith Optics Fuel V1 auffen Fury. Bis jetzt ohne Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (5. April 2015)

Fürs Archiv / $Suchmaschine:

Ich habe heute einige Googles mit einem O'Neal Fury von 2013 in "L" und einem Bell Super von 2014 in "M" getestet. Dabei bin ich zu folgenden Ergebnissen gekommen:

- 100% Accuri: wird von den Helmen nach unten auf die Nase gedrückt, so dass die Atmung erschwert wird.

- O'Neal Blur: erheblich besser als die Accuri, aber immer noch spürbar.

- Oakley O-Frame MX: keinerlei Einschränkung beim Atmen, liegt im Fury allerdings am unteren Rand der Brille sehr locker auf, mit dem Bell Super idealer Sitz.

Das Gesichtsfeld habe ich nicht beachtet, bzw. empfand ich immer als ausreichend.


----------



## __x_cut__ (6. April 2015)

ich benutze eine thor enemy zusammen mit dem fury fidlock...past sehr gut zusammen...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (29. Mai 2017)

Servus,

Mal ne Frage zu den Gläsern. Hab sowohl ne Oakley OTG und 100% Accuri.
Fahre des Öfteren im stark bewaldeten Bikepark und gerade letztes WE sind mir die starken Lichtwechel extrem nervig auf gefallen.
Fahre am liebsten mit Klarglas. Hab noch ein blau-lila-verspiegeltes Glas für die Accuri, aber das verzerrt und verdunkelt recht stark.

Welches Glas wäre denn bei diesen heftigen Sonne-Schatten-Wechsel das Richtige?

Danke!


----------



## Itekei (29. Mai 2017)

Um diesen alten Thread mal weiter wiederzubeleben, bringe ich mal eine positive Goggle-Erfahrung hier mit ein.

Die Smith Squad MTB hat genau die richtige Größe, um sowohl mit Halbschale als auch mit Vollhelm zu funktionieren und ist dazu auch noch sehr gut belüftet. Gibt's in mehreren Farbkombinationen und Gläsern.


----------



## Velo-X (29. Mai 2017)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Mal ne Frage zu den Gläsern. Hab sowohl ne Oakley OTG und 100% Accuri.
> Fahre des Öfteren im stark bewaldeten Bikepark und gerade letztes WE sind mir die starken Lichtwechel extrem nervig auf gefallen.
> ...



Ich bevorzuge bei hell-dunkel Wechseln diese:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=82294;menu=1000,5,67;page=2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Mai 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge bei hell-dunkel Wechseln diese:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=82294;menu=1000,5,67;page=2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


die fahre ich auch - ist jetzt aber kein Wundermittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

